# Huge poop?



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Well when I looked into my bird's cage this morning I found a MASSIVE poop, about 2cm long! I've been reading up about this and apparently it could be because Oliver is actually a girl and is about to lay an egg......but he/she is only 3/4 months old? Does anyone know what might be wrong?  Any help is much appreciated


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

My Billy does a poo the size of a small car every morning and he is definitely NOT likely to lay an egg! I don't think he does any overnight, he just 'stores them up' to do a record breaker in the morning! If we go out we can tell when we get back that Billy has been asleep all the time as we come in and he stretches and does a big poo. It makes my eyes water sometimes


----------



## sissy (Sep 21, 2010)

My Carly does the same thing. At first I was concerned, now we figure she's just very talented!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Haha thanks for your replies, made me laugh and feel much less worried now


----------



## sissy (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad we made you laugh, I laugh everytime I look in her cage in the morning! These birds are wonderfully entertaining right down to their poops! Have a good day!


----------



## spike09 (Dec 31, 2009)

I laughed when I read your post. I did the same thing when our first cockatiel Spike came home. I couldn't believe what was under her perch! We have also learned NOT to take her out of the cage in the morning until she has done her morning business. It's also a good way to be sure they are eating well and healthy by checking for that huge morning poo everyday!


----------

